# Alan James P&O Engineer 70s



## Greg Smith (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking for Alan James
He was an engineer on Canberra in the 1970s

He is the 2nd from the right in the attached picture.


----------



## RFA Robert (Mar 28, 2020)

Hello Greg,
Interesting to see Alan from way back. I knew Alan well while he was working in Japan and I was in Korea from around 2000 until 2006. I‘ve not been in touch since then, but believe I can contact him. I’ll try to get back to you,
Robert


----------

